# PC is Suffering Unexpected Shutdowns



## Deridder45 (Jan 29, 2015)

I just built a new PC at Christmas and every now and again the PC is shutting down unexpectedly. It seems to happen randomly but it mostly happens when the PC is idling. It doesn't happen ever time its idling(maybe once every other day, seems to be completely random) and may not happen for days. Ive been watching a movie and had it shutdown, ive been gaming and had it shutdown. Here are the PC specs:

Asus Maximus VII Hero (latest BIOS, problem happened on older BIOS also)
Intel i7 4790k (no OC)
16GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 (only running at 1333)
be quiet! Dark Rock 3
EVGA GTX 660 ti (had this in my old system with no issues, latest drivers)
Antec 520W (had this in my old system for over 2 years with no issues)
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (Boot drive, Windows 8.1)
Seagate Barracuda 2TB (used for my doc, video, pics ,etc..)
Fractal Design Define R4

Here is a list of things i have discovered though troubleshooting that might help narrow down the problem:

-I have been able to play demanding games without issues(only shutdown once while gaming)
-I have ran memtest for over 8 hours with no errors
-I have stress tested the entire system with no issues
-while stress testing CPU temp never goes over 70.
-I had AIDA64 installed and came across this thread which is what i though the issue was. I have uninstalled AIDA64 but the problem still exists and i no longer think this is related.
-I let the system sit in the BIOS while I wasn't using it for many days to see if it would still shutdown and it did not (could have been luck I dont know)
-The PC does not restart itself. After pressing the power button it boots normally with no error messages. When I go into the system logs I can see the unexpected shutdown.
- I tried disabling all startup programs except Norton 360 and it went a week then it shutdown

-The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&2.
Source: Kernel-PnP
Event ID: 219
This warning has been showing up in the logs since i built the computer but didnt think much of it. Ive done alittle research on this and found that there is lots of other people with Asus MB's reporting this error, but none of them that i read have reported unexpected shutdowns. Do you think this could be linked to the shutdowns? This thread on the ROG forums has lots of info on the topic.

- i also see this warning in the logs: The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_05AC&PID_12A8\9b9ceeb8e1be31f835c6ccec7c889d8d71f4f142.

-Another warning:
Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V
Network link is disconnected.

-None of these warnings are showing up right before the unexpected shutdown so i dont know if they are related at all.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 29, 2015)

Just a crazy ass shot in the dark. do you have a circuit tester? or a device that has a "ground" light that you can plug into your PCs outlet?


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2015)

Have you installed the latest chipset/USB drivers?


----------



## Deridder45 (Jan 29, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> Just a crazy ass shot in the dark. do you have a circuit tester? or a device that has a "ground" light that you can plug into your PCs outlet?


I don't have a circuit tester but the PC has been in two different houses(my parents, then mine) and therefore 2 different outlets. In addition ive had this PSU for over 2 years without issues so i don't really think its a power issue.
I don't have another PSU to try either in case you where wondering.
-Thanks


----------



## Deridder45 (Jan 29, 2015)

erocker said:


> Have you installed the latest chipset/USB drivers?


Chipset is up to date, never installed any usb drivers. The drivers i did install i got from the ASUS website. If you could point me in the right direction for the USB driver that would be awesome.
-Thanks


----------



## Deridder45 (Jan 29, 2015)

Here is a image of all the running tasks if it helps anyone



Spoiler: Tasks


----------



## Kursah (Jan 29, 2015)

Why are you running in 1333 on your 1866 memory?

The reason I ask is because I had a similar issue years ago with one of my first Core2 builds and an Asus MB...I had a bad set of Buffalo Firestix. Would cause the same issue, I'd have intermittent issues that was progressively becoming worse and worse...and happened generally at idle, stock or OC'd.

For a while the RAM passed memtest too...dozens of passes...eventually they started to fail. By that time I was on my 3rd board from RMA and finally got an RMA for the memory (was like pulling teeth)...replacement went bad too...bought GSkill and never looked back.

Do you have another stick of DDR3 you can test? Or have you considered using a single stick of 4 or 8gb (however your kit is populated)??

What have you done for stability testing?

A memtest run (create a bootable USB stick if you have a spare one..super useful...look into Sardu and have Hiren's and other utilities on it too...). I also like and recommend OCCT, it has a variety of tests and has been my go-to tool for years now.

When is the last time you cleared your CMOS?

The ACPI\PNP0A0A is the Asus probe sense thermal driver according to this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1453793/...-device-manager-acpi-pnp0a0a/10#post_22468747

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487530/...ers-motherboard-owners-club/980#post_23300892

I would consider running an SFC check on your file system after a scandisk.

Open command prompt as admin, type and run: SFC /SCANNOW

Keep us posted!


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2015)

Check to see if there is any bare wiring in your case. If none, does your home seem to get lots of static charge?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 29, 2015)

Most important detail to me would be whether these shutdowns are sudden, in which case it's likely a short or PSU issue (capacitor aging maybe?) or graceful windows style shutdowns, which suggests software interference.

It could also be overheating components if it's a sudden shutdown.  What are your thermals like?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 29, 2015)

If its a short it would be his board. Not a cap

Disconnect all unnecessary external devices including any hot swap bays, card readers, printers and drives. And try a different keyboard and mouse is you can see if it stops


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 29, 2015)

Capacitor aging was in parenthesis after "PSU Issue."  As in maybe his PSU was borderline and capacity has dipped in his 2 years using it to the point it can no longer supply enough wattage.

Just a shot in the dark, but it's possible, is it not?


----------



## Ruyki (Jan 29, 2015)

I got 300 of event 219 "The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&2." in my log by my computer works just fine so it may not be related.

I'm on BIOS 0904 and use Win7-64.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Why are you running in 1333 on your 1866 memory?



^ This.
That Ram should be running at 1600Mhz stock 1866 overclocked.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 29, 2015)

Underclocking his ram may be foolish, but it's almost certainly not going to cause the computer to shutdown randomly IMO.


----------



## Deridder45 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Why are you running in 1333 on your 1866 memory?


I had the memory running at 1866 when i first build the computer, the reason i changed it back to the MB default was that windows was reporting the RAM only running at 1333 even though i had changed it to 1866 in the BIOS. When i started to get these unexpected shutdowns i had though it might be related, but its not. I just haven't changed it back...Anyway i get the shutdowns when its at 1866 so thats not the issue. I dont have any other sticks to test. The kit is 2 sticks of 8GB.



Kursah said:


> When is the last time you cleared your CMOS?


Never this issue started 2 days after i built the computer.



Toothless said:


> Check to see if there is any bare wiring in your case. If none, does your home seem to get lots of static charge?


 There are no bare wires in the case. My house doesn't have a lot of static charge, ive had this PC at my parents house as well and still experienced the shutdowns. I guess its also worth noting the PC is up on my desk.



R-T-B said:


> Most important detail to me would be whether these shutdowns are sudden, in which case it's likely a short or PSU issue (capacitor aging maybe?) or graceful windows style shutdowns, which suggests software interference.
> 
> It could also be overheating components if it's a sudden shutdown.  What are your thermals like?


The PC just all of sudden shuts down, Complete black screen..not warning from windows, no BSOD. When i start the PC back up i dont see any windows recovery or anything like that, just starts up completely normal.

Thermals are normal when it shuts down aswell as when gaming. I'm going to run some of the tests mentioned above tonight so i can maybe give more detail then. I just experienced a shutdown as i was typing this...PC was not running hot and did not have high usage.

Thanks everyone for the help, unfortunately i don't have time to run the tests mentioned above. I will unplug all external devices as mentioned above when im not using the PC to see if that helps. NOTE: i have tried to unplug the 2TB hard drive to see if it helps...it did not. I will report back with the results of my tests.

-Thanks again


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2015)

Check the Very Useful Gadget for a PSU tester.... page 1

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-very-useful-gadget-thread.208915/


----------



## Asylum (Jan 29, 2015)

Sounds like a memory compatibility problem to me also, as Kursah was saying before.

I only use GSkill ram also as I have had issues with many other brands in the past. 

Also the ACPI\PNP0A0A is the Asus probe sense thermal driver.

If it is defective it may be telling the board to shut down from over heating.

If your sure you have no heating problem you could turn off the protection in the bios.

If your still having issues after that I would RMA the board.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 29, 2015)

Deridder45 said:


> Never this issue started 2 days after i built the computer.



Well I would start there, I've resolved many issues with a CMOS clear. Just because UEFI/BIOS is generally pretty solid code (for the most part..), sometimes they bug out too. Considering the short amount of time it takes to clear the CMOS and re-enter date/time and hardware-related settings...I think this would be worth a shot. May resolve the issue, might not.

I would also try different memory as suggested before.

You have quite a few suggestions you need to try so this can move forward in diagnosis and prevent your issue from becoming stale or unresolved. Keep us posted on what you have, haven't, will and won't try. Hopefully we can get you resolved!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Run parts outside of case. Test that psu with another rig, have you used that same outlet for other machines? Is it plugged into a power strip?

If the rig shuts down at idle id check power properties to see if there is a useage time out in windows or the motherboard bios.

Thermals, ram, power and motherboard troubles.


----------



## Deridder45 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kursah said:


> I would consider running an SFC check on your file system after a scandisk.
> 
> Open command prompt as admin, type and run: SFC /SCANNOW


I ran a couple of the OCCT tests for about half an hour with no issues(I know thats not to long..), cpu temps were around 70 like i mentioned in the original post.

I also ran the SFC check and i encountered a error:

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.

Ive uploaded the log file HERE...scrolling down to the bottom it mentions its unable to repair something like "Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB". Could this be related?



Kursah said:


> Well I would start there, I've resolved many issues with a CMOS clear.


Ive reset the CMOS using the handy CLR_CMOS button on my motherboard.



Kursah said:


> I would also try different memory as suggested before.


I might be able to get my hands on some old DDR3 memory to try. If not ill take one of mine out and test them individually.

Ive made quite a few changes so ill leave the PC on for a few days and report back if i still get a unexpected shutdown. The longest ive gone without a unexpected shut down is 7 days so if it still hasn't shutdown next week then ill report back with a possible success. Otherwise ill post as soon as i get a unexpected shutdown,

-Thanks everyone


----------



## Kursah (Jan 30, 2015)

Deridder45 said:


> I ran a couple of the OCCT tests for about half an hour with no issues(I know thats not to long..), cpu temps were around 70 like i mentioned in the original post.



70C isn't bad, I wouldn't be worried about that. I would recommend if you pass the CPU tests, to run the PSU test next and run it for 1hr at first, and then 3-6 hours (overnight) next. Better safe than sorry. Nice work so far!



> I also ran the SFC check and i encountered a error:
> 
> Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
> of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
> ...



Well odds are the memory corruption or BSOD's have corrupted your system files which is why I recommended you run it. Normally SFC /SCANNOW will repair most issues and verify your system integrity.

We need to take it to the next level and cleanup your system image.

Load command prompt as admin and run the below command:

*DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

If that is successful, then re-run *SFC /SCANNOW*



> Ive reset the CMOS using the handy CLR_CMOS button on my motherboard.



Good, sorry there was no change, but it's worth it if there's a code error or bug that only a reset/clear CMOS can resolve.




> I might be able to get my hands on some old DDR3 memory to try. If not ill take one of mine out and test them individually.
> 
> Try what you can, if you can find someone or a cheap stick of DDR3 from a forum, fleabay or craigslist, go for it...or buy a new stick of 4GB DDR3 for around $35. Try 1-stick at a time as well...I have a feeling this is where the issue lies...it's just trying to verify if it's the RAM or the controller (which is actually in the CPU, but the mainboard supports it and provides the channels).
> 
> ...


----------



## twilyth (Jan 30, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Most important detail to me would be whether these shutdowns are sudden, in which case it's likely a short or PSU issue (capacitor aging maybe?) or graceful windows style shutdowns, which suggests software interference.
> 
> It could also be overheating components if it's a sudden shutdown.  What are your thermals like?


I had the same problem on this rig.  Periodically the screen would go blank but the computer was still running and I had to do a reset.

The problem turned out to be the PSU.  It's in a separate compartment at the bottom of the tower case and I guess it was getting too toasty.  Although why the computer should keep running but just blank out the screen, I don't know.

I directed a fan at the psu and the problem went away.  Some of the air probably also hits the graphics card but as I recall, I swapped that out and the problem still happened - with increasing frequency.

In my case the situation deteriorated fairly quickly after it started but with the fan on, I haven't had the problem in several months.  Also I should mention that the rig was several years old before this problem started so my guess is that I probably ran it at too high of a percentage of the psu's capacity for too long.  From what I've read, you shouldn't run a psu at more than about 2/3 of it's rated capacity for extended periods of time.


----------



## Deridder45 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Load command prompt as admin and run the below command:
> 
> *DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*


I get the following error:

C:\Windows\system32>DISM/Cleanup-Image/RestoreHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.3.9600.17031

Error: 87

The cleanup-image/restorehealth option is unknown.
For more information, refer to the help by running DISM.exe /?.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\Windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 30, 2015)

you did not put a space between /cleanup-image and /restorehealth


----------



## Deridder45 (Jan 30, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> you did not put a space between /cleanup-image and /restorehealth


Yup that will do it...  It ran successfully so i ran the SFC scan again and it too was successful:

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 30, 2015)

Good deal, well now you know how to repair a corrupted OS. Those are VERY useful commands to keep around, especially on a system that crashes a lot and you're trying to diagnose it.

Hope your system's stability improves or you are able to find the failure soon!


----------



## Deridder45 (Feb 11, 2015)

So its been almost two weeks since i last posted and since my PC has shutdown unexpectedly... My original plan was to play around with the RAM to see if that was the issue but after a few days of no shutdowns i figured i would see if the CMOS clear and repairing the corrupt OS had fixed the issue. As i already said its been almost 2 weeks since i first made theses changes and i was fairly certain it had fixed the issue...Unfortunately my PC did shutdown unexpectedly today while i was at work. It seems pretty ridiculous to me that the PC could be on for almost 2 weeks straight and have no issues then just randomly shutdown...I ran the SFC scan to make sure nothing had gone wrong with the OS and it reported no issues. My next step i guess would be to try and eliminate the RAM as the issue but honestly i find i very hard to believe that's the issue after the PC was on for 2 weeks. Surely if this was a hardware issue i would have more regular shutdowns...or at least shutdown while im actually using the PC...What do you guys think?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ram or PSU Period, that PSU is a pretty low end unit, take it to a local shop.


----------

